# Want to fish the weekend before Christmas



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I havea cousin coming in town and would love to hook up with somebody for a trip. We always fish from shore when he comes in town, but I would love to get him out a little farther.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Nobody fishing this weekend?

Sky


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

From the reportsI have seen Sky, it is going to be rough out there. Good luck finding a ride just the same.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea it does look rough, but maby the bay will calm down sometime before tues.

Thanks

Sky


----------

